# RCI points - Can I convert back to weeks?



## avernas (Dec 13, 2010)

With the new RCI Weeks system in place, it seems that in some cases it may be possible to get more value from a Points ts by depositing into the Weeks system. Trading into DVC was brought up as one example. I have a couple of questions about the RCI points program.

1) Is it possible to reject your points allotment for a given year and ask for credits in the "weeks" program, since you automatically have a weeks membership too?

2) If the answer to #1 is no, could I decline a Points membership altogether next year and enroll in Weeks instead? If so, would I lose the ability to go back to Points in the future?

The flexibility to jump back and forth between programs would be nice depending on where I'd like to exchange each year. Maybe I'm just overestimating any value discrepancies.


----------



## sfwilshire (Dec 13, 2010)

1) No

2) At the end of your three year enrollment, you can revert to Weeks. You would have to pay a new conversion fee if you wanted to go back to Points in the future.

I have weeks in both systems and sometimes one works better for us, sometimes the other. Haven't used the new Weeks system enough yet to see if that has changed.

Sheila


----------



## fishingguy (Dec 13, 2010)

I think you should begin by asking your question at the resort or resort group first, and then work your way to RCI to get your specific answers. As best as I can tell, the answers may not necessarily be as straight-forward as you'd hope:
-  There are reports that a very small handful of resorts still require you to confirm that you want your week taken in points ahead of time, even though you have an RCI points conversion. In other words taking the points is not automatic. [You didn't say if you were looking to get a new points property or already owned one.]
- At a few others it is automatically set up to get points, but you have the ability to let them know 12-18 months ahead of time; if you do not want to  take the points. [What complicates this option is that some resorts will then give you use of your week at the resort for that year and not allow you to deposit it.  Yet other resorts might let you deposit it; so you'd need to talk to the resort for this case.] Most of the time this is only for the one year and things revert back to normal the following year.
- The previous 2 cases are really the exception and don't happen that often.  At most others getting your points is totally automatic and the only thing you interface with the resort on is your MF. [In order to use you week at the resort you actually interface directly with RCI and not the resort.] In this case you'd need to drop out of RCI or convince them to remove that unit from your account. However, if you go this way you will also permenantly loose conversion on that property. [You will have to pay the conversion fee (2K$-3K$) if you'd ever want to go back.]

If you buy an already converted property and don't process a points transfer application, it will essentially be a weeks ownership that you can use with as you wish (deposit the week or use the week at the resort). However, it will no longer be a points converted property, so you will have lost the previous conversion forever. [The same thing can essentially happen in a property transfer, if the previous owner lets his RCI membership lapse beyond the grace period, and the seller (i.e. post card company) doesn't know about it.  He'll find out about it if he tries to submit a transfer application later.]

I don' think I'd trust RCI enough to give up a points converted TS. It's too easy for them to make changes, no longer continue with weeks TP transparancy (beyond 2012?), and to put a finger on the scale in their favor to start skimming the float when no one is able to watch.  Lastly, supply and demand can change quickly, and what you see today about a specific week unit may not be the way it is in the future.  Just my take.


----------



## california-bighorn (Dec 13, 2010)

avernas said:


> With the new RCI Weeks system in place, it seems that in some cases it may be possible to get more value from a Points ts by depositing into the Weeks system. Trading into DVC was brought up as one example. I have a couple of questions about the RCI points program.
> 
> 1) Is it possible to reject your points allotment for a given year and ask for credits in the "weeks" program, since you automatically have a weeks membership too?



With the RCI Points week we have had for 10 years we can deposit into points or weeks.  We just have to call the resort to let them know. 

I understand some resorts automatically deposited RCI Points weeks into the members Points account each year unless directed not to, but we needed to notify our resort if we wanted to deposit or it was assumed we would be using our week.

We were getting some great exchanges with the points, but exchange restrictions have reduced availibility and increased fees no longer make RCI Points as attractive.  From now on we are just going to use our week and let our RCI membership expire.


----------



## MichaelColey (Dec 14, 2010)

This is one reason I did just a minimal RCI Points timeshare (Grandview 1BR triennial: 16k/year for under $110/year) and rely on PFD to fund my RCI Points account.  I can do as little or as much (within limits) as I want to RCI Points that way.


----------



## Corinne1123 (Dec 18, 2010)

When talking about 'good trades' is this mostly for off-peak periods or also during peak times?  It's sometimes not clear -for those of us who can't use off-peak times.


----------



## california-bighorn (Dec 18, 2010)

Corinne1123 said:


> When talking about 'good trades' is this mostly for off-peak periods or also during peak times?  It's sometimes not clear -for those of us who can't use off-peak times.



I could always see exchanges to prime resorts during peak times, just that it takes more points to exchange during peak time.


----------



## JudyS (Dec 18, 2010)

california-bighorn said:


> With the RCI Points week we have had for 10 years we can deposit into points or weeks.  We just have to call the resort to let them know. ....


What resort do you own?  i think few resorts offer this option.

I know that if you own a VRI-managed resort, you can have VRI cancel your points conversion without waiting until the three years are up. However, this cancellation would then be permanent, unless you paid to reconvert the week to Points.


----------



## california-bighorn (Dec 18, 2010)

*Answer to above*

We own Wyndham PAHIO Kauai Beach Villas.  It was purchased about 10 years ago prior to Wyndham involvement so I don't know what the current contracts state.  They try to get us to convert to be under the Wyndham umbrella, but it would have no advantages, just disadvantages for us.


----------

